# Okay, I'm already turning red, but I gotta ask this question(not G rated)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine watch. LOL!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Fool Around??? I faintly remember that phrase.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> In light of all these posts on where does your puppers sleep etc. What about when you and your other half are up to mischief???
> 
> Sienna sleeps in her crate, in the living room- I would love to eventually have her out and about. For those whose dogs sleep with them- on the bed/in the bedroom-I'm wondering what happens to your puppers when you want to fool around? Do you just kick them out and have them waiting by the closed door???
> 
> :lol::uhoh::slamdoor:


Do you think they are going to talk about it?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Fool Around??? I faintly remember that phrase.


Does "mischief" mean more to you?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

we put them in the other room...and then have to listen to them bark and cry because they know we're in the house but not allowing them in the room...they're so spoiled...occasionally they might be in the room, but we avoid it if we can - don't want them to try to get in on the action if you know what i mean!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That's why the dogs don't always sleep in my room. Sometimes they're crated in other parts of the house.... 'cuz you don't always want the dogs in bed with ya! This way, they are used to it and don't complain.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im..Im..Im...almost speechless! You are referring to sex?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> we put them in the other room...and then have to listen to them bark and cry because they know we're in the house but not allowing them in the room...they're so spoiled...occasionally they might be in the room, but we avoid it if we can - don't want them to try to get in on the action if you know what i mean!!


Are they neutered?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Im..Im..Im...almost speechless! You are referring to sex?


How old are you?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Um hahaha Rig doesn't care, he just sleeps.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a good thing to do.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Judi said:


> How old are you?


9 in dog years


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh lord........ IF our chihuahua see's us "Doing it"...... afterwards she will pee on HIS spot on the bed! so she now gets 'kicked' out. and no longer pees on his spot LOL.. she does cry at the door though.. =(


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> Does "mischief" mean more to you?


It's starting to come back to me ~ still not quite clear on the concept:doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up! Does anyone remember the Bill Engval(sp) stand up comedy routine about his dog watching while he and his wife______. The dog's head resting on the bed and Bill saying he could just tell his dog was thinking, "WHATCHA DOIN' BILL?"...he then went into how he thought the dog was critiquing him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

True story... my old border collie actually started barking and growling at us for waking him up. Next time around he didn't wait, started growling at the first signs that his sleep was going to be bothered.... so now there's no dogs in the room.

Lana


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> 9 in dog years


I don't think you are a dog!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Clhoie said:


> Oh lord........ IF our chihuahua see's us "Doing it"...... afterwards she will pee on HIS spot on the bed! so she now gets 'kicked' out. and no longer pees on his spot LOL.. she does cry at the door though.. =(


That's too bad for her. I wouldn't want a dog peeing in my bed.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> It's starting to come back to me ~ still not quite clear on the concept:doh:


"concept"?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> You guys are cracking me up! Does anyone remember the Bill Engval(sp) stand up comedy routine about his dog watching while he and his wife______. The dog's head resting on the bed and Bill saying he could just tell his dog was thinking, "WHATCHA DOIN' BILL?"...he then went into how he thought the dog was critiquing him.


Never heard of that guy.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bender said:


> True story... my old border collie actually started barking and growling at us for waking him up. Next time around he didn't wait, started growling at the first signs that his sleep was going to be bothered.... so now there's no dogs in the room.
> 
> Lana


You're lucky he let you live with him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread has me in stitches. I'm still waiting to hear if the guys are neutered......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard that the Russian(wolfhound) judge will give extremely low marks for degree of difficulty while the American judge(bloodhound) almost always gives a 10 for routine, so, they cancel each other out--ya gotta hope the French(poodle) judge goes for it to be in the medal round.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL... We love Bill Engval .... we were thinking the same thing, when we saw this post... hehe


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay LOL, now you guys have got me in tears at work, laughing my head off- Steve-you did me in with that last post. Judi- you are having waay to much fun 

:bowrofl:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This thread has me in stitches. I'm still waiting to hear if the guys are neutered......


never mind neutered...are they underage?!:bowl:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cute post! Gromit gets locked out cause he has a history of being nosy. If it is before crate time, Asia just sleeps on the floor beside the bed and is oblivious to the whole thing.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We don't do anything with the dogs. They see it start and then run downstairs, guess it grosses THEM out. :yuck:

Now I just hope my daughter does not _*acknowledge*_ reading this thread. :uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Bill Engval (sp?) is hilarious! He's part of the blue collar comedy tour (Jeff Foxworthy, Bill Engval, Ron White and Larry the cable guy). Bill is the one that does the "here's your sign" routine. He says all stupid people should be issued a sign that says, "I'm stupid" so they can warn others, or something like that. So whenever someone says something stupid, he says, "here's your sign...."
guess you had to be there.




Judi said:


> Never heard of that guy.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Pre-baby days, I was known to kick them out of the room and close the door They would patiently wait in the hallway and bark, haha..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hank, Hank, Hank, we were not talking about doing anything with the dogs. We were talking about the dogs WATCHING....




AmbikaGR said:


> We don't do anything with the dogs. They see it start and then run downstairs, guess it grosses THEM out. :yuck:
> 
> Now I just hope my daughter does not _*acknowledge*_ reading this thread. :uhoh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hank, Hank, Hank, we were not talking about doing anything with the dogs. We were talking about the dogs WATCHING....


 
*OMG!!! You have me literally crying. I can't even see the keyboard or screen!! *


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Clhoie said:


> Oh lord........ IF our chihuahua see's us "Doing it"...... afterwards she will pee on HIS spot on the bed! so she now gets 'kicked' out. and no longer pees on his spot LOL.. she does cry at the door though.. =(


Yikes! Gives a whole new meaning to "wet sp..." Oh nevermind! I can't finish that sentence on an all-age board!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess the secrets are out Hank !!!! Sure glad it was you that said that and not me !!!!! LOL


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL.... This just the right thread for a Friday! hehe


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hahahaha!!!! Best...thread...ever!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA! HA! After 31 years there ain't no mischief going on in this house. LOL The dogs do excuse themselves every now and then though.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hank, Hank, Hank, we were not talking about doing anything with the dogs. We were talking about the dogs WATCHING....


 
Hahaha, that is funny!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is asked to leave... He then smacks his butt against the locked door as he lays down to make sure we know he is there.

He can make such a racket plopping down by the door I always think its the kids trying to get in.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL I've been single too long...but i would imagine that Tinkerbell would either sleep right thru it on the floor (nothing interrupts her sleep) or she'd cry to be let out of the room.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fiancé wanted me to post this


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Okay LOL, now you guys have got me in tears at work, laughing my head off- Steve-you did me in with that last post. Judi- you are having waay to much fun
> 
> :bowrofl:


Having fun is a good thing!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Bill Engval (sp?) is hilarious! He's part of the blue collar comedy tour (Jeff Foxworthy, Bill Engval, Ron White and Larry the cable guy). Bill is the one that does the "here's your sign" routine. He says all stupid people should be issued a sign that says, "I'm stupid" so they can warn others, or something like that. So whenever someone says something stupid, he says, "here's your sign...."
> guess you had to be there.


I have heard of "Larry the Cable Guy".


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Pre-baby days, I was known to kick them out of the room and close the door They would patiently wait in the hallway and bark, haha..


and now?
Aren't the "pre baby days" over?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hank, Hank, Hank, we were not talking about doing anything with the dogs. We were talking about the dogs WATCHING....


This is certainly open for intrepretation!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My bedroom is MINE. The dogs only come in when invited, that way, there is no need to ask a question that might make me turn red.  
They are perfectly content being in another room, or in their own beds, or even in the kennel (!!! evil breeder that I am


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys from Maine begrudgingly get off the bed and plop down on the floor with a BIG Herumph!  

This thread is great!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yikes! Gives a whole new meaning to "wet sp..." Oh nevermind! I can't finish that sentence on an all-age board!


I think some of us understand!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> HA! HA! After 31 years there ain't no mischief going on in this house. LOL The dogs do excuse themselves every now and then though.


Are THEY neutered?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> LOL I've been single too long...but i would imagine that Tinkerbell would either sleep right thru it on the floor (nothing interrupts her sleep) or she'd cry to be let out of the room.


Why not find out?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> Are THEY neutered?


LOL...Shadow and Tucker are neutered and DH is well...I'm old and tired. :uhoh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> Fiancé wanted me to post this


Is this a picture of your Fiance?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> 9 in dog years


In dog years, I'm dead. 

However, as a trainer, I would recommend that anyone in a position (no pun intended) to be concerned about how their dogs might react to them participating in, er, a "concept", begin their education early (Puppy Kindergarten and all..) and show them videos. Start with something only R rated. Once reliable on "R", progress to more difficult "X"ercises. Over time, they will be desensitized and should be able to handle any "concept" that might occur.

(Bet they don't teach THAT at PetSmart...)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> LOL...Shadow and Tucker are neutered and DH is well...I'm old and tired. :uhoh:


I met you.
You are NOT old!
Get some sleep!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yikes! Gives a whole new meaning to "wet sp..." Oh nevermind! I can't finish that sentence on an all-age board!


Is this a Dalmatian Forum?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Judi said:


> Is this a picture of your Fiance?


No, he just thought that this thread was funny and that the picture was hilarious and that they "meshed" together (in his own words)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> In dog years, I'm dead.
> 
> However, as a trainer, I would recommend that anyone in a position (no pun intended) to be concerned about how their dogs might react to them participating in, er, a "concept", begin their education early (Puppy Kindergarten and all..) and show them videos. Start with something only R rated. Once reliable on "R", progress to more difficult "X"ercises. Over time, they will be desensitized and should be able to handle any "concept" that might occur.
> 
> (Bet they don't teach THAT at PetSmart...)


I doubt it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Judi said:


> I met you.
> You are NOT old!
> Get some sleep!


I think she _does._


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> In dog years, I'm dead.
> 
> However, as a trainer, I would recommend that anyone in a position (no pun intended) to be concerned about how their dogs might react to them participating in, er, a "concept", begin their education early (Puppy Kindergarten and all..) and show them videos. Start with something only R rated. Once reliable on "R", progress to more difficult "X"ercises. Over time, they will be desensitized and should be able to handle any "concept" that might occur.
> 
> (Bet they don't teach THAT at PetSmart...)


I'll run out and buy some porn for the boys education right away. Anything for education. :


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Rofl!!! Omg!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Judi said:


> Are they neutered?


Both females - I'm not literally worried about them humping or anything - but when excited they start licking things... ok this is gross... lets just say dogs+bedroom≠sexy


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Bill Engval (sp?) is hilarious! He's part of the blue collar comedy tour (Jeff Foxworthy, Bill Engval, Ron White and Larry the cable guy). Bill is the one that does the "here's your sign" routine. He says all stupid people should be issued a sign that says, "I'm stupid" so they can warn others, or something like that. So whenever someone says something stupid, he says, "here's your sign...."
> guess you had to be there.


I love that comedy routine. Bill Engvall is hilarious!!! He also had a comedy show on on of the off networks that was funny too!!! yes got to love the boys in the room.....Of course right now with a 11week old puppy, there is no hanky panky going on!!!!!!! I feel like I have a small child again.:uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> HA! HA! After 31 years there ain't no mischief going on in this house. LOL The dogs do excuse themselves every now and then though.


"Every now and then" - ahhh, yes, the obligatory "birthday present" ... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Is this a Dalmatian Forum?


It's a Golden Retriever Forum!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> "Every now and then" - ahhh, yes, the obligatory "birthday present" ... HAHAHAHAHA!


Not in this house! LOL


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> No, he just thought that this thread was funny and that the picture was hilarious and that they "meshed" together (in his own words)


Glad this is NOT your Finance!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> "Every now and then" - ahhh, yes, the obligatory "birthday present" ... HAHAHAHAHA!


OH god is it that time again!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I think she _does._


Maybe she needs more!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'll run out and buy some porn for the boys education right away. Anything for education. :


A gentleman and a scholar, to be sure.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'll run out and buy some porn for the boys education right away. Anything for education. :


Anything?
Are you sure about that?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> OH god is it that time again!!!


Ok. Now some of you are starting to sound like *MY *wife!! :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

]Hey Judi.....This is Bill Engvall.........ENJOY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTq01FifDEI


If I'm a gold sponsor shouldn't I be able to post the video rather than just the link???

How do I do that?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL..you guys are hilarious...btw ours watch


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Hey Judi.....This is Bill Engvall.........ENJOY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTq01FifDEI
> 
> ...


You click on the youtube icon and only type in everything after the = sign. I wonder if there is a bug somewhere. I can usually embed them on this forum.





 
There it is!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I saw one of our cats, Bailey, had been under the bed and he jumped up on the bed, but DH didn't know he was there. The cat started swatting by fiance right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me.


 
*A CAT??? Now that is just SICK!! *


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG you guys are hysterical! Thanks for a great laugh - I needed it today!

Most of the time Sam sleeps right through it...just like me :


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Kimm, Is the icon here or at youtube? I didn't see a YouTube icon in the reply post tool bar.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

:worthless


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is the one with the dog reference at the end...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24T0jAy2zPc&feature=related#


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It should be on the toolbar after you hit reply. This is the icon. I think it's the last one.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Best story!!! OMG, I am DYING!!!! I hope your poor DH doesn't know you posted this story!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have that icon....? I've never noticed it before either. I'll PM Joe tomorrow and ask him.

Maybe it's my laptop's operating system.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


 
OMG that's the funniest thing ever. I made DH come read it because I was laughing so hard I had tears streaming down my face and couldn't even talk. HYSTERICAL.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> ]Hey Judi.....This is Bill Engvall.........ENJOY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTq01FifDEI
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I just told him! You can imagine how thrilled he was that this whole community now knows about the cat stuck on his butt incident!! ROFL At least I thought it was funny! LOL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Judi, You are the Queen of the One Liners tonight. 

How'd ya like Bill?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


That's a new one!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I just told him! You can imagine how thrilled he was that this whole community now knows about the cat stuck on his butt incident!! ROFL At least I thought it was funny! LOL!


DID HE GET CAT SCRATCH FEVER


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You people are a real hoot. This thread went to 9 pages in 2 hours. Guess we know what gets your attention! :doh::smooch:

I think this porn ed for puppers might be the answer Larry Flint and Girls Gone Wild are looking for! A brand new marketing target group!:doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

SamFox said:


> OMG you guys are hysterical! Thanks for a great laugh - I needed it today!
> 
> Most of the time Sam sleeps right through it...just like me :


Just like you?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> :worthless


I DON"T agree!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> DID HE GET CAT SCRATCH FEVER



ROFL! He HATES it when I bring it up!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I just told him! You can imagine how thrilled he was that this whole community now knows about the cat stuck on his butt incident!! ROFL At least I thought it was funny! LOL!


Why did you do that?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SamFox said:


> Most of the time Sam sleeps right through it...just like me :


 
At the risk of repeating myself here. Some of you are starting to sound like *MY *wife. :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

wishihad2goldens said:


> You people are a real hoot. This thread went to 9 pages in 2 hours. Guess we know what gets your attention! :doh::smooch:
> 
> I think this porn ed for puppers might be the answer Larry Flint and Girls Gone Wild are looking for! A brand new marketing target group!:doh:


Yes, and it just might keep the industry afloat. They've got their hand out in the Bail Out Bonanza too:curtain:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> ROFL! He HATES it when I bring it up!


Tell him he's lucky. It could have been worse.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> At the risk of repeating myself here. Some of you are starting to sound like *MY *wife. :doh:


 
Hank, you better quit while you're ahead. Your poor dau is going to be 20 shades of red !!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Judi, You are the Queen of the One Liners tonight.
> 
> How'd ya like Bill?


What makes you say that?
Bill made me smile.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Most of the time Sam sleeps right through it...just like me :


Sometimes we just have to say it!! But we still love you!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Judi said:


> What makes you say that?
> Bill made me smile.


Gee, I don't know...
Glad you liked him. He's a hoot


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe we should say PG13 rated for this thread!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

jwemt81 said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


My friend Keith has a cat that is super protective of his girlfriend. One night when they were "busy" she saw the cat but couldn't say anything in time. the cat launched itself at Keith's back and attached all 20 pounds of cat to his back with all 4 claws. 

You just can't help but laugh at a story like that.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> At the risk of repeating myself here. Some of you are starting to sound like *MY *wife. :doh:


What does that mean?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Maybe we should say PG13 rated for this thread!!!


If that was for my sake it would not matter. She is 27! :no:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

marshab1 said:


> My friend Keith has a cat that is super protective of his girlfriend. One night when they were "busy" she saw the cat but couldn't say anything in time. the cat launched itself at Keith's back and attached all 20 pounds of cat to his back with all 4 claws.
> 
> You just can't help but laugh at a story like that.


LOL! It's impossible not to laugh! If we don't get all of the cats out of the room, they will literally make a circle around us! :doh:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> If that was for my sake it would not matter. She is 27! :no:



Oh well hang it up...We have totally grossed her out!!! Holidays next go round ought to be fun at your house!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Sienna's Mom said:


> In light of all these posts on where does your puppers sleep etc. What about when you and your other half are up to mischief???
> 
> Sienna sleeps in her crate, in the living room- I would love to eventually have her out and about. For those whose dogs sleep with them- on the bed/in the bedroom-I'm wondering what happens to your puppers when you want to fool around? Do you just kick them out and have them waiting by the closed door???
> 
> :lol::uhoh::slamdoor:


This is the main reason why neither our dogs nor our kids sleep in our room (and may be why we have 5 kids!)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How many cats do you have?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have 3 crazy kitties!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So I wonder what everyone is going to be doing later on tonight.........:smooch:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

magiclover said:


> So I wonder what everyone is going to be doing later on tonight.........:smooch:


Not much!!! I have an 11 week old puppy in a crate in my room!! I even roll over in my bed carefully so as not to wake him!! I know another problem, another issue! :uhoh: what can I say...I am so tired. Did I shower today??


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the laughs, especially you Hank. I hope your wife isn't a member of this forum or you may be sleeping with the dogs tonight. 
I had a horrible day, but THIS made my night!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG! By far the best thread I've seen in a long time. Hank and his wife and daughter issues, Judi has posted more in this thread than all of last year, THE CAT, no pictures...what????, the birthday gift, "here's your sign" (can't believe you guys haven't seen that stand up!!!) And THIS GUY:












Kudos to the OP...who was it? I've lost track! LOL

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Oh well hang it up...We have totally grossed her out!!! Holidays next go round ought to be fun at your house!!


If I have *ANY *friends on this thread, one of you would go back to a post prior to my first one, edit it and warn my daughter to not read any further!
:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:​ 

With that "Good Night Gracie!"


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh Juuuuliiiieeeeee???????


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Pre-baby days, I was known to kick them out of the room and close the door They would patiently wait in the hallway and bark, haha..


They were barking to warn you that you just might turn pre-baby days into post-baby days!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG!!! I come home to check my computer and there are 20 million new posts on this thread! Little did I know when I asked that question it would take on a life of it's own!

Hilarious!!! I'm laughing so hard and so loud my DS is wondering what's up from the other room and I can't tell him!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh yes you can!!!!! TELL HIM!!! And let him read this thread LOL


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Samaliners said:


> LOL... We love Bill Engval .... we were thinking the same thing, when we saw this post... hehe


What about the sex scene in "Marley & Me"??????? I almost peed my pants laughing when I read that!!!!!!! "She smells, she smells like...... dog biscuits!!!!"

PS: Jill, I'll probably do the same when I reread the book!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Hudson sleeps in his crate in our room. So...we have an audience. On the occassions he is out of his crate he usually just lays next to the bed looking bored. He will sometimes prop his head up on the bed but we just laugh.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gwen said:


> What about the sex scene in "Marley & Me"??????? I almost peed my pants laughing when I read that!!!!!!! "She smells, she smells like...... dog biscuits!!!!"
> 
> PS: Jill, I'll probably do the same when I reread the book!


 
LOL probably!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> DID HE GET CAT SCRATCH FEVER


My daughter who is a nurse recommends that he should be getting a tetanus shot in his butt!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

Tears are running down my face from laughing sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

If Sage or Taz are on the bed they politely get down, but if Sydney is up there she just remains motionless and then looks traumatized afterwards.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> If Sage or Taz are on the bed they politely get down, but if Sydney is up there she just remains motionless and then looks traumatized afterwards.


Try explaining THAT to the vet!:wave::wave:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd give real money for a pic of a certain DH with cat attached to his butt. He was lucky he wasn't lying on his back when the cat attacked.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For thirteen years we had a collie that would bark with each squeak of the bed and he was two floors below.

He has since passed on - - - and gosh I miss him. He was kinda like a cheerleader for us.

This goes no where, okay?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I too have to laugh... the original post was made this morning and there are now 14 pages of replies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh gosh, so funny

Bill Engval - cold nose!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I too have to laugh... the original post was made this morning and there are now 14 pages of replies.


Actually, it was already 3:00 in the afternoon- even more of a laugh!! LOL I had no idea that it would spark this :


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Pudden said:


> I'd give real money for a pic of a certain DH with cat attached to his butt. He was lucky he wasn't lying on his back when the cat attacked.


ROFL! The cat didn't get that; however, that, unfortunately, is one of Tucker's biggest fascinations whenever DH sits down. :doh: I'm amazed that DH doesn't walk around the house in a cup!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> when excited they start licking things... Ok this is gross... Lets just say dogs+bedroom≠sexy


omg!!!!!!!! Roflmao!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tooooonite's the niiiiiiite.....



buckeyegoldenmom said:


> OH god is it that time again!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, it's 6 a.m. here, everyone is sleeping, I just BURST out laughing, spewed coffee all over my monitor...hilarious doesn't even begin to cover it....




jwemt81 said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this thread! I'm dying laughing! Talk about seeing something totally unexpected! I can't believe I'm about to share this, but since all modesty is already completely out the window, I guess I will! Tucker is ALWAYS in his kennel during that time. A few months ago, we wanted some "alone" time. We thought we had all of the cats out of the bedroom (DH always feels like they stare too much and they always seem to gather around to watch like it's some sort of ceremony), but we were wrong! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of our cats, Bailey, jump up on the bed with us, but DH didn't know he was there. Bailey walked up to DH and started swatting him right on his butt as hard as he could with his paw. This cat, for some reason, is SUPER protective of me. Well, Bailey got a little too into it and ended up getting his claw caught right in DH's butt crack. DH was screaming to me to get the cat out of his butt. I was laughing WAY too hard to do anything. That KILLED the mood right there, especially after having to clean and apply bandages to DH's butt wound! :doh: The joys of having animals! Now we make sure the room is TOTALLY clear if we want any alone time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey folks, I wouldn't worry about Julie. I'm sure by now she already knows how she came into the world!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

This is what I get for not being on here last night! I missed all the fun as it unfolded!

I just read this in bed (wife and Mandy are still sleeping beside me - Mandy is snoring loudly), and the whole bed was shaking from my laughter! TOO funny!!!

Fortunately we have a king-size bed, as Mandy just sleeps right through it! We just have to ensure that she is NOT in the middle!!! Her snoring sometimes makes us laugh during the "concept".


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Judi said:


> You're lucky he let you live with him!


Well.... he does pretty good with the daddy thing. And he knows where he ranks in the overall pack. I even got him a cat so he's not just ranked over the geckos and fish. Although if the cat gets into food he can't get it away from her and has to tell me to deal with all five pounds of killer kitty....... boy is that just a turn on, having to rescue him from the cat....:doh:

Good post for first thing in the morning anyway!

Lana


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning Naughty People in the 'Mature' rated thread. 

It's as funny this morning as it was last night....we needed a little humor around here.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread is hysterical. Paula caught me reading this first thing this morning and I'm sure I wasn't the only person drawn to this thread. I agree more laughs is what we all need.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hey folks, I wouldn't worry about Julie. I'm sure by now she already knows how she came into the world!


Doesn't mean I want to read about it... or think about it... or acknowledge it in any way!! But I figured since I'm sitting around my apartment mortified, I would throw a shot of that back the other way. :wave: I suppose the good news is I now have some pretty good blackmail should I need it!

And for the record.... I'm 28 and creeping toward another birthday. I think all that... um... "mischief"... might be getting to someone's head. :yuck:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Doesn't mean I want to read about it... or think about it... or acknowledge it in any way!! But I figured since I'm sitting around my apartment mortified, I would throw a shot of that back the other way. :wave: I suppose the good news is I now have some pretty good blackmail should I need it!
> 
> And for the record.... I'm 28 and creeping toward another birthday. I think all that... um... "mischief"... might be getting to someone's head. :yuck:
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
This is tragic. Not only is poor Julie creeping towards another birthday (getting close to the big 3-oh) but she has been traumatized by the postings of her father. I hope that she is able to get the help that she needs, or, better yet, has an opportunity for revenge via some well utilized blackmail. Poor kid.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> This is what I get for not being on here last night! I missed all the fun as it unfolded!
> 
> I just read this in bed (wife and Mandy are still sleeping beside me - Mandy is snoring loudly), and the whole bed was shaking from my laughter! TOO funny!!!
> 
> Fortunately we have a king-size bed, as Mandy just sleeps right through it! We just have to ensure that she is NOT in the middle!!! Her snoring sometimes makes us laugh during the "concept".


You know, I will never be able to hear or utter the word "concept" with a straight face ever again. This is sure to present a problem, given that I have to do a presentation at our February board meeting which is entirely about a new "concept" for the facilitation of my Vision Program. :doh: As one who has never even outgrown the propensity to laugh when someone emits a rude "body noise", this is going to really test my mettle. :bowl:

So, now, there is a new "C" word. :lol:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> But I figured since I'm sitting around my apartment mortified, _I would throw a shot of that back the other way._ :wave:


Methinks 'daddy' isn't gonna want to read your input to this thread either, lololol

You guys were on a roll last night, love it :roflmao:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This is tragic. Not only is poor Julie creeping towards another birthday (getting close to the big 3-oh) but she has been traumatized by the postings of her father. I hope that she is able to get the help that she needs, or, better yet, has an opportunity for revenge via some well utilized blackmail. Poor kid.


OOPS..... ummmmmm.... I should really learn better than to post when I'm still half asleep..... because I apparently forget how old I am........ I had a joke to make about my age, but that wasn't it and I don't know where that came from.... I don't even know what to say except :doh: . Perhaps I really was traumatized by this thread???? <<Time to start scouring the yellow pages for a shrink>>

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> OOPS..... ummmmmm.... I should really learn better than to post when I'm still half asleep..... because I apparently forget how old I am........ I had a joke to make about my age, but that wasn't it and I don't know where that came from.... I don't even know what to say except :doh: . Perhaps I really was traumatized by this thread???? <<Time to start scouring the yellow pages for a shrink>>
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
Julie, USE this. Daddy's HATE thinking that they've damaged their little girls. You could get a lot of miles out of this...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_Thanks Paula for bringing this thread to my attention ..._
_Sure had a good laugh out of it_
_As for my reply ..._
_I can't remember if I can remember when was the last time ... :doh:_


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

OMG! Great thread! Our dogs aren't in the room. DH and I are still in "honeymoon" faze...with 3 kids. lol 

Seriously, I had a HORRIBLE night with the 5mo old and one of my 2yr old twins. So when I started reading this thread, I couldn't stop at just page 5. It's great, I'm laughing so hard!!


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a great question! I am glad someone had the guts to post it!
In our case, I guess Axel got used to it since he was a puppy. From the beginning, and to avoid awkward situations, we bought a very simple "fence" that we close when we feel like it (here is how it looks like). After all, we are not teenies SOOO consumed with passion that we cannot wait even to close a fence, right?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I know this thread wasn't started to cheer me up, but by darn it not only made me smile, but actually laugh out loud.

Thanks guys... oh yea my two are just unconscious at night  no matter what is going on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I know that some day some of us will meet some others in person.
And the first thing we will think of is this thread!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I know that some day some of us will meet some others in person.
> And the first thing we will think of is this thread!


 
Hmmm. interesting "concept".

HAHAHAHAHA
 (that cracks me up )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Doesn't mean I want to read about it... or think about it... or acknowledge it in any way!! But I figured since I'm sitting around my apartment mortified, I would throw a shot of that back the other way. :wave: I suppose the good news is I now have some pretty good blackmail should I need it!
> 
> And for the record.... I'm 28 and creeping toward another birthday. I think all that... um... "mischief"... might be getting to someone's head. :yuck:
> 
> Julie and Jersey


It's just as hard for parents to think about what their children are doing:bowl:! My oldest is 28 and is getting married in Aug.,but he's been living with his GF. My youngest is going to be 21 and we just won't go there!!! :uhoh:

I'm getting so silly! I wonder if this is why my son doesn't want to bring his cat home with him? It's okay, he's safe with us. :

My Mom lost my Dad when they were both 44. She found herself a BF when she was 81. She was staying at my home because her BF lived in our town and it was easier for him to visit. I went to a hockey game and left the two of them alone. Imagine how shocked I was when I came home and said, "Ma, why is your hair such a mess?" She replied, "How in the world do you think my hair got like this?" I nearly died. I was 44! OMG!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> My Mom lost my Dad when they were both 44. She found herself a BF when she was 81. She was staying at my home because her BF lived in our town and it was easier for him to visit. I went to a hockey game and left the two of them alone. Imagine how shocked I was when I came home and said, "Ma, why is your hair such a mess?" She replied, "How in the world do you think my hair got like this?" I nearly died. I was 44! OMG!!!


That's too funny. I think we all like to think our parents conceived us through immaculate CONCEPTion...I know mine did


I HAD to PM T&T. Couldn't have her miss this one!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I met my friend for coffee soon after this happened. Our Mothers and Grandmothers were friends. I said, "Linda, I was 6 when my Dad died. I never had to think of such a thing!" She nearly fell off the chair. My Mom was a second Mom to her. Oh the adjustments we must make in life. It just took me longer than some people!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

This thread is a good laugh! Makes me think of my friend who told me that one night years ago she and her husband were up to "mischief", not realizing that their little daughter had crept into their bed. All off a sudden a little voice was heard saying "Mummy, why is the bed going up and down?"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh God, I hadn't looked at this thread since I was the first poster yesterday!
Betty PM'd me and so I had to read the whole thing and have been ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!
Thanks for the laughs everyone!
Dogs and kids... that's why everyone loves em!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great - posts like these make the forum fun.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Great - posts like these make the forum fun.


And...I just had to laugh that "Miss Happy" was the last person to post on this thread. It just really struck me...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,guys,I am laughing my head off.Thanks,i need this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to stray from the topic just to tell a funny story...but it sort of fits the topic, kind of...
I had really big fibroid tumors a few years back. My gynecologist, who was going to do the hysterectomy, and was quite a character, said to me, "boy, sex must be very very painful for you". I replied, with a totally straight face, "oh no, my husband is VERY small." Then he and I had a good laugh about it.
Of course I had to go home and tell DH what I had said. He almost refused to go with me the day of the surgery he was so pi**ed at me. (MEN!!) 
Naturally, when he met the doctor the day of the surgery, the doctor immediately quipped, "oh, you're the real small guy!"
So if anyone from the forum meets me and my DH, you know what to say!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

haha that is so funny!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Hey folks, I wouldn't worry about Julie. I'm sure by now she already knows how she came into the world!


yes, but does she know the dog was involved?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our poor husbands. When I had my second C-section my husband was in the room with the 12 or so other people that are in there. My husband was at my head and we were all chit-chatting. Yup, chit-chatting while my abdomen was split wide open. My long time OB said, "Kim, did we talk about tying your tubes?" I said, "No! He's getting his d*** twisted!" Well, instruments dropped to the floor and everyone in the room laughed. Except my poor husband of course!

Okay...BOT.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it appears I do *NOT* have any *FRIENDS* here. Thanks!! :no:
Now my daughter is *SO TRAUMATIZED* that she does not even know how old she is? :scratchch And the worst part may be that she made herself out to be *OLDER! :sadwavey:*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pudden said:


> yes, but does she know the dog was involved?


Geeeezzzz, even the NEW kids are ganging up on me. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well it appears I do *NOT* have any *FRIENDS* here. Thanks!! :no:
> Now my daughter is *SO TRAUMATIZED* that she does not even know how old she is? :scratchch And the worst part may be that she made herself out to be *OLDER! :sadwavey:*


That happens when our parents shock us! Been there, did that.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a ball reading this thread! Thank you ALL for the warning... The dog stays in her crate at night


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I know that some day some of us will meet some others in person.
> And the first thing we will think of is this thread!


and we will be checking each other for that lil' scar in the butt crack


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow.....all I can say Is WOW.........

Mine sleeps on the floor or tries to bother us.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pudden said:


> and we will be checking each other for that lil' scar in the butt crack


 
UH---UH......WHAT?????!!!!! Hopefully all butt cracks will be appropriately covered at GRF meetings.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well it appears I do *NOT* have any *FRIENDS* here. Thanks!! :no:


*Hank I am your friend!!! Why I kept quiet!!!! *eepwall:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well it appears I do *NOT* have any *FRIENDS* here. Thanks!! :no:
> Now my daughter is *SO TRAUMATIZED* that she does not even know how old she is? :scratchch And the worst part may be that she made herself out to be *OLDER! :sadwavey:*


I think the problem may have been I was trying to distance myself from said "event". See folks, what by dad's not telling you is that the dog to which he referred was a sweet white shepherd mix named Holly who went to the bridge somewhere around 1985. The (s) at the end of dog was simply a typo... and now we all know why Holly became such a talented escape artist! She wanted to distance herself from said "event" too!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

So you're saying 1985 was the last time....oh nevermind!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> So you're saying 1985 was the last time....oh nevermind!!!


Maybe they BOTH have been sleeping thru it ????? lol


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm still not sure my BIL has forgiven my MIL for locking the screen doors 30 odd years ago. She and her SO decided to enjoy some afternoon delight, not realizing school was an early dismissal day. :uhoh: And of course it was raining out...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> So you're saying 1985 was the last time....oh nevermind!!!





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Maybe they BOTH have been sleeping thru it ????? lol


 
You know if there was a referee he would have thrown a flag a long time ago for *PILING ON! :help!:*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> You know if there was a referee he would have thrown a flag a long time ago for *PILEING ON! :help!:*


 
LOL! And that's totally banable OOPPPPPPPSSS!!! :sorry: (public apology)


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank for all the laughs I really needed them. It hasn't been much of an issue due to the fact that I am in a LDR right now but in the future I think she will be locked out otherwise she wants in on the action


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I notice Julie has made no comments about what Jersey does at said activity time?

My mom died 3 years ago and my dad (77) now has a live in girlfriend. He makes comments to us girls about how NOTHING goes on in the king sozed bed and the dog sleeps between them.!!!!!!!!!!
I am almost 55, like I want to hear what goes on in his bedroom and like I even for one minute thought anything was going on! BLECH! My dad has some distorted notion of himself as a Romeo! LOL!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> LOL! And that's totally banable OOPPPPPPPSSS!!! :sorry: (public apology)


 
Is that true even if the infraction is mis-spelled????? I think our attorney could free us with that loop-hole. ROFL:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is that true even if the infraction is mis-spelled????? I think our attorney could free us with that loop-hole. ROFL:


I don't have an attorney on here LOL They're ALL against me!!!!

Hank- Thanks for being such a good sport


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is that true even if the infraction is mis-spelled????? I think our attorney could free us with that loop-hole. ROFL:


 
Hey smarty pants I corrected the spelling before AF made her post so there! :311taunt-:311taunt-:311taunt-



Debles said:


> I notice Julie has made no comments about what Jersey does at said activity time?


 
Ok. With that you can all now say whatever you want! I am out of this thread before I am subjected to *THAT! :nervous::hyper::nervous::hyper::nervous::burnout::burnout::burnout::burnout::burnout::burnout:*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You guys are having WAAY too much fun at Hank's expense.... and I can't believe Deb mentioned the unmentionable about the unmentionable referring to she who shall remain nameless.  Something we parents don't want to think about either:uhoh::no::no:

Kimm said the 'D' word:curtain: NOT SWEET KIM
and Hotel4Dogs....does your hubby still speak to you?  Mine would be mortified.:yes: 

This thread is getting close to 200 posts too! You guys are cracking me up!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> You guys are having WAAY too much fun at Hank's expense.... and I can't believe Deb mentioned the unmentionable about the unmentionable referring to she who shall remain nameless.  Something we parents don't want to think about either:uhoh::no::no:
> 
> Kimm said the 'D' word:curtain: NOT SWEET KIM
> and Hotel4Dogs....does your hubby still speak to you?  Mine would be mortified.:yes:
> ...


I know, I thought about that after I posted. I apologize. I actually hate that word. I can't believe I typed it, let alone actually said it in the OR.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Hey smarty pants I corrected the spelling before AF made her post so there! :311taunt-:311taunt-:311taunt-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AAAHHHHH Hank, come back. You know it's only because we love you so much. I mean.... you've shared your love life AND wolf and coyote poo pictures. Certainly that means we've bonded, right ???
And I won't mention the possibility of offspring having those same carnal pleasures !!!! PROMISE.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I know, I thought about that after I posted. I apologize. I actually hate that word. I can't believe I typed it, let alone actually said it in the OR.


Hey, I think it's funny. It's good to loosen up once in a while. I'm not offended. I'm still laughing. You guys are making a bored empty nester not so bored! After the last month, a little hair let down is good.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well everyone,
Thank you the good laugh, I wasn't on yesterday so I had some reading to do on this thread. My,my, Judy BTW your dry humor cracked me up.
All your coments just were hysterical.
BTW ZsaZsa and my old female golden Dani always slept through the action. Bogart, well is a little more nosy. When I see him staring at us I make him lay back down. BTW the dogs sleep in our Bedroom on their beds it's been always like that.
All the best,


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Now this is what I am talking about! What a great thread. LOL. I gotta say I was slightly worried about my new little rescue here, but she didnt make a fuss at all. She just lays down in her corner and sleeps. haha keep it coming guys this is very entertaining. There is no better way to get to know eachother.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

This thread...is epic LOL
and I'm only on page 3.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

ha I love this thread, but I haven't got a chance to everyone's post yet though. As for me, we would put Skylie in the kitchen IF things started going a certain way. I just feel awkward knowing she is on the floor thinking " GET OFF MY MOMMY!!!" 
HAHAHA 

No seriously, I would rather her in a different room though. She is still a puppy, and I can see her on waking up on the bedroom floor and wanting to jump on the bed... ummm no


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie used to be allowed in the room but then my ex got a wet nose between the legs so she was banished to her crate at night. Now in the dorm she sleeps with my roommate and one night even kicked a boy out and let her stay. Boy ended up in my bed and I didn't even realize it until I woke up the next morning and she had to sign her mom in for parents weekend and asked, "is the boy staying?"

Luckily the boy is a very good friend otherwise he would have got his butt kicked. I was the one who ended up getting dirty looks from the mom cause there was a boy in my bed.

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v355/224/110/756575222/n756575222_4480476_8577.jpg

Yup he's got all his girls in that one. Funny that's the guy too...

Moxie is allowed on both beds but not under them because she steals stuff and hides it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No wonder she's your ex. If you banished me to a crate at night, I'd be an ex real fast too.




AcesWild said:


> my ex got a wet nose between the legs so she was banished to her crate at night. .


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess I will play too! Well during..umm...'alone time' Vito (so I thought) just slept on the floor. The other week I looked down during that 'time' and Vito was sitting there just STARING. It was so awkward that he is definitely booted from the room now, hahaha.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually the ex banished Moxie who a is a girl, the ex being male.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

My fiance just walked in the door looking for his dinner, I totally lost track of time as I had started reading this thread! It's too funny!

Marley sometimes walks in on us as we don't like to lock him out, he kinda looks at my fiance with his little eyebrows raised, as if to say, what you doing to her? And then lies don't with a big sigh (I am sure he is thinking 'Strange humans!!') by this time I am usually laughing my head off, which doesn't please my fiance!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Fool Around??? I faintly remember that phrase.



AMEN brother!!!


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> In light of all these posts on where does your puppers sleep etc. What about when you and your other half are up to mischief???
> 
> Sienna sleeps in her crate, in the living room- I would love to eventually have her out and about. For those whose dogs sleep with them- on the bed/in the bedroom-I'm wondering what happens to your puppers when you want to fool around? Do you just kick them out and have them waiting by the closed door???
> 
> :lol::uhoh::slamdoor:


I will tell as long as you promise not to pass it on....:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:

Many years ago when Novembers were colder than Novembers of today and the only heat in the house came from the fire, things happened and hoping we wouldnt freezel lalalalalalalalalala. We had popped our puppy, cross breed bitch into the kitchen. Unfortunately the door only had a popper catch, I can remeber looking up and finding our puppy had climbed aboard my husbands head, we collapsed in laughter, During the August of the following year our first son was born. 

Sshhhhh!!! :no: Dont tell a soul. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

This is halarious.. I would never think to post about this, but you always wonder what other people do in that situation! Ryan absolutly hates the dogs in the room. Chloe would often rest her head on the bed waiting to be aloud to come up and "play" too. Ryan hated her staring at us, so eventually she would be told to leave or lay down. 
Now with Cedar being only 6months old.. If we dont lock her up in her crate, she is definably on the bed trying to attack us and play! Or just brings a bone up to chew on and lays down thinking she can stay! 

and its not just the dogs that think they can watch and join in.. The cats will even jump on the bed and start purring and rubbing up against you! I have to say its not a turn on! lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I totally missed this, it is quite a hoot!

The bumpasses are well versed in a little hall time, don't even have to tell them twice. They know parents will be in a good mood on reentry.

And I will say, my parents are 79 and 78 but I still knock before entering. Gotta love that!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone need a good laugh on a Friday ... read this old thread.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread always makes me laugh!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

:--appalled:


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm still laughing at Hank's smiley!

Mods, can we have a GRF Thread Hall Of Fame group? There are just some threads that need to have a star next to their name, and belong in a special category. I vote for this one.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> :--appalled:


 
Thanks for the added laugh.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I needed this today. Hilarious! Thanks Ellen for starting this!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hysterical*

This is absolutely hysterical!! 

Thanks for having the courage to ASK THIS!!!!

Ours wait outside the door, barking and whining!

I especially like the post, "do you think they'll talk about it?"


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh crap. Our current dog sleeps in our room, but we have a high bed and he just lays there and doesn't seem to care. He can't really see what's going on lol. But we're getting a puppy soon. Of course she'll be in the crate at night, hopefully she'll just get used to it like the other one and not care LOL.

I haven't thought about it with the new dog coming into our life. hmm.

Funny post though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...I couldn't help but laugh when reading this, only because this is a funny topic in our house. My dogs sleep in the room with us, and although they are allowed on our bed for cuddles before sleep, we like the bed to ourselves when we sleep, so they go on the floor on rugs. There are the times when they sleep through "it". BUT the last 2 times, Lucy with her impeccable timing....popped her head up to see what was going on! It was too funny. (Luckily....she didn't interupt at the wrong time) Jax...couldn't care less, he just likes his sleep time.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LMAO!!!! :--smirk:Imagine my surprise when I saw this up in the active threads... I said.. that looks familiar!!! :--big_grin:Everyone took it and ran with it!! Hey, if you want to know, ya gotta ASK!!!

Glad it gave everyone a good laugh!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hadn't seen this before. Hilarious!!!

This truly is a classic!! This needs a sticky, we must share this with the world.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

My dh has a t-shirt that says crack kills..all I can think of now is curiousity killed the cat....

All I can say is Goldens are a great source of birth control..LOL.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> In dog years, I'm dead.
> 
> However, as a trainer, I would recommend that anyone in a position (no pun intended) to be concerned about how their dogs might react to them participating in, er, a "concept", begin their education early (Puppy Kindergarten and all..) and show them videos. Start with something only R rated. Once reliable on "R", progress to more difficult "X"ercises. Over time, they will be desensitized and should be able to handle any "concept" that might occur.
> 
> (Bet they don't teach THAT at PetSmart...)



Are you serious or joking? LOL My dogs don't really care to watch TV.

We moved in April and the dogs both sleep downstairs so no problems now. In our old house Pippa slept on her bed beside our bed and slept through everything. Dallas was always crated because he had a history of jumping on us trying to get in on the action.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG this thread is absolutely HYSTERICAL!! I can't believe I missed reading it when it was first posted! I was going to work out this morning, but I think I've already lost 1000 cals just laughing so hard! ... Yep, I'm STILL going to work out!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazing how everyone responds to a question around 'bonking'. My MIL would be shocked to see this up on UKG hehe!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Great thread! 
The first time ever Cooper barked was because he woke up while my GF and I were doing it. We couldn't help but laughing out loud. He was tiny, less than 7 weeks old.
Now, he usually sleeps through it, but if we notice he has no intention of sleeping, we take him out of the room for a while (he sleeps on his dog mattress, next to my side of the bed but has recently learned to jump up the bed, so...).


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

All I'm going to say is I'm very glad that I met Barb's (Hotel4Dogs) hubby before having read this. Poor man with a little ...."thingy."

This thread had me almost pee'ing my pants!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Poor Barb's husband.....I will never be able to keep a straight face if I ever meet him.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Debles said:


> Mine watch. LOL!


Do they try to give you instructions? 

"Sorry Lord, please be with the Pigmies down in New Guinea" - Larry The Cable Guy


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not a problem we have here, we are just too old!!!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

LMAO this thread is hilarious!!! I have to add my own funny story though....

Normally Franklin is allowed in bed during 'exercise time' because he would sleep thru it and leave us alone. The one night things got a little loud and Franklin, who is psycho protective of both me and BF, went on full out attack mode growling snapping biting and attacked BF..LMAO!! Now Franklin is banned to the floor and has to sit there with Max and just take in the under covers show!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Bumping up...great post.

Getting your freak on regards


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Barb- I hope I never meet your husband. LOL!!!! Greatest story ever!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

*Bumping this up for everyone that needs a hearty laugh!!!*


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I found this thread a while back...it sure made me laugh.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

This thread sure made my day! Now I have to explain to the boss why I am sitting here crying!
I wouldn't know what Georgia does during "rumpy pumpy", my husband deployed a year ago...so its been a while. When he was here, she slept on a dog bed at the foot of our bed, but she ate that bed and I have since invited her to sleep on the bed with me. I guess I need a furry thing in bed with me at all times.
Will be interesting to see what she does when he comes home!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> This thread sure made my day! Now I have to explain to the boss why I am sitting here crying!
> I wouldn't know what Georgia does during "rumpy pumpy", my husband deployed a year ago...so its been a while. When he was here, she slept on a dog bed at the foot of our bed, but she ate that bed and I have since invited her to sleep on the bed with me. I guess I need a furry thing in bed with me at all times.
> Will be interesting to see what she does when he comes home!


I won't even ask :uhoh::bowl::no: LOL


----------

